# Photography Book



## rosethorn (May 6, 2010)

Okay so I have to puplish a photography book for my digital photograpy class. I am doing horses eyes. But on the oposite side of the photo i am going to write... through their eyes you see... so please reply with words that describe a horse i have used... love, gratitue, strength, heart, power, grace, devotion, triumph, and majisty. please help!!!!


----------



## Java Bean (Aug 27, 2009)

Trust
Eternity
Hope
Truth

I might think of more later. Hope it helps.

Great idea btw


----------



## Stella (Aug 21, 2010)

Courage
Curiousity
Loyalty
Soul?

Good luck!


----------



## rosethorn (May 6, 2010)

I am publishing it next week on blurb.com. So please check it out. A portion of the proceeds go to the rescue horses that the pictures are of. Title Through Their Eyes Author Paige Wilson.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

